# colonoscopy in 2 days



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Tomorrow I have to start my prep for a colonoscopy on Friday. I start my day on Thursday with a liquid diet. At 3pm I have to take 4 laxative pills. Then at 8pm I have to start taking halflightly. The last time I had this done 5 years ago I started with a liquid diet 3 days before the procedure. Then 2 days before I took a laxative that evening. Then the next day I drank the golightly late in the day. A whole gallon of it. The next morning I was still going clear liquid before the procedure. Some of this has changed from 5 years ago. I just hope I am running clear by the time we leave for the hospital at 9:30am for a 11:00am colonoscopy.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck gottogo. Let us know how it goes!


----------

